# Sunlight



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was reading on the forum somewhere that your birds should have sunlight or a special lamp for vitamin D I think? Anyway I was wondering how often do you need to put your bird in the sunlight and for how long?

I pushed my Tira’s cage round in the sun coming through the fly screen the other day she didn’t seem to bothered just kept playing with her toy, lol I left her there for about 15 minutes, didn’t want her to get to hot, although she seemed fine.

Jenny


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My 'tiels are out pretty much 3-4 hours a day, sometimes longer. I make sure their cage is where there's half sun and half shade so they can go into the shade if it gets too hot. 

You're talking about Full Spectrum Lighting, they're good for birds that are unable to go out into the sun, and a lot of people have them for their bird(s). 

*Zoo Med Avian Sun Deluxe UV Floor Lamp* - http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard that half an hour of natural sunshine per week is enough to serve the purpose. Full spectrum lighting takes longer to get the same effect, but I don't think there's a whole lot of agreement on how much is necessary.


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Just remember that window glass filters out about 99% of UV, and fine screening can filter out more than 95%.

The fluorescent lamps give good UV, but their effective penetration is only about 14" from the bulb. Also be aware that after about 1800 hours use, the amount of UV produced by any fluorescent tube/light is negligible, so they need replacing.

Personally, I use a mercury-vapour UV light (higher-quality UV and much better penetration) during the fall/winter/spring, but as the temperatures get warmer, I will be changing to fluorescent, as the mercury-vapour lights produce a decent amount of heat as well.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

My birdies go outside in the sun twice a week for 4-6 hours.. usually on the weekends when the family is home. They love it, and i usually take the opportunity to give them a spray with water too.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm the exact same as Solace, my guys spend most of their time outside so on sunny days I roll their cage half out into the sunny patch on the back patio so they can get some sun if they like.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I plan on buy a light for my babies when falls comes around again. Since spring is here I plan on starting to take them out (in their cage), for fresh air and sunlight as soon as it's warm enough, since I live in WI. I can't wait, the only thing I have to get first is bug netting. I want to also attempt training a few to a flight harness, although some will never let me, and one I can't try because he has back trauma and he screams and cries if you touch his back. His last owner handle him badly. I'm just glad everyone will get to enjoy time outside together, including me. lol


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

You are all very fortunate to live in warmer climates where outdoor exposure for your tiels is doable year-round, or nearly so. Unfortunately here, our birds will not be able to go outside for another 2-4 weeks, as our daily highs right now are only 10ºC-16ºC.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Everyone,

I will try and make sure Tira and smudge get sunshine regularly, I might invest in a lamp although probably an expense I can manage without, since even in winter we get good sunny warm days on the Gold Coast.

Jenny


----------

